
Show HN: A mailing-list miner that posts messages to a subreddit - kvnn
https://github.com/kvnn/blackbart
======
kvnn
Hey all,

I've created this to make it easier to digest the Bitcoin-development mailing
list. You can see it in action at
[http://reddit.com/r/bitcoin_devlist](http://reddit.com/r/bitcoin_devlist) .
I'd love if people found it useful, and I'd love PR's.

Cheers.

------
fiatjaf
What does it support? Any mailing list whatsoever? I don't understand, does it
have its own email address? How do I make this email address associated with
this thing effectively "join" the mailing list?

------
fiatjaf
Some time ago I tried to get some mailing lists on the web by using
[http://questo.email/](http://questo.email/), but I had no success.

------
pki
This kinda looks like something that would get you auto-
spamfiltered/shadowbanned from reddit if it pulled the 'wrong' message or
something didn't get filtered out.

